
Gregory Mankiw reflects on three decades as a textbook author - hhs
https://www.aeaweb.org/research/greg-mankiw-reflections-textbook-author
======
torinrittenberg
i worked on Wolfers' new book. Lots of improvements have been made to modern
day econ textbooks

